# KILZ on Insulation Foam



## b.walls (May 23, 2013)

just found this stuff at my local Walmart paint section. It's general purpose latex based primer and sealer. This picture is the interior one, but I'm pretty sure they have exterior too. Would this stuff work to paint a waterfall I'm making that and also seal it from the constant water on it?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

No................


----------



## b.walls (May 23, 2013)

Why wouldn't it work? I'm still new to all this, what's different between this and drylock? Would drylock work for what I'm trying to do?


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

b.walls said:


> Why wouldn't it work? I'm still new to all this, what's different between this and drylock? Would drylock work for what I'm trying to do?


Killz is used to cover up old paint, basically a primer. Drylock is used to waterproof/seal. Drylock will work for what you want

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## b.walls (May 23, 2013)

It said primer/ sealer, but I wasn't sure. I can always going on the good folks at dendroboard when I have a question, thanks guys!


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

zachxbass said:


> Killz is used to cover up old paint, basically a primer. Drylock is used to waterproof/seal. Drylock will work for what you want
> 
> Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2


Yep. Kilz can kilz your frogs


----------



## b.walls (May 23, 2013)

Count* not going


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Kilz is amazing! On walls, that is. It's our choice primer! we primed an entire house with it, and just finished priming a bunch of bedrooms. Of course, stupid me, accidentally spilled a gallon can all over the tarp. Didn't get any on the floor, tho. Yay! 

Hehe


----------



## easttex (Oct 29, 2012)

Kilz is great for sealing bare wood and covering up old paint, dirt, etc in prep to paint over it. It's just not designed as a barrier to moisture. Unless you use a product designed for water proofing over an extended period of time, assume some moisture can penetrate a latex coating - as the surface "breathes" a little bit. Not to mention, Kilz is likely to have some algaecide/moldacide(sp?) in that might harm your critters. 

Bottom line, paint your house with it, not your waterfall.


----------

